
Show HN: Odin – The Programmable, Observable and Distributed Job Scheduler - OdinScheduler
https://github.com/theycallmemac/odin
======
chranka
The idea of observability hooks are a nice feature.

Nice job on this, looks fully featured, would like to see a Ruby SDK though

------
somemadehtugsvd
How is this different to Airlow, k8s jobs or cronjobs exactly?

------
blacndhe
What role does MongoDB serve and why use MongoDB instead of Badger?

